# NGO for expats



## Qasim Sheikh (Aug 1, 2013)

Assalam-o-Alaikum and hello to all members. I have been living in UAE for 25 years doing my own trading business. I'm now planning to expand my business and for that I need finance. I was able to find banks that provide personal loans but they have conditions like minimum salary that is hindering my way. Is there any organization like NGO etc that helps expats in providing them with finance?


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

You need a commercial loan if it is a loan for a business and not a personal loan. As you have been here nearly twice as long as me you should probably know that there are no places outside the standard finance sector for obtaining finance.


----------

